# Kemal (Manos Hadjidakis and the New York Rock & Roll Ensemble, from the album Reflections)



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Για το μάθημα των Αγγλικών:


This is the story of foolish Prince Bass Fiddle and wise Jerry Kemal.
As you remember, last time the Prince was found without a dime on the Ponce Valdez
while Jerry watched from a tree...

In the land of Ali Baba near the Sea of Babalee
Lived a man who played the zither with a pronoun on his knee.
He would dance among the fuzzy trees and bring the birds to life
And his name was Prince Bass Fiddle and he loved his ugly wife.

He would sing the songs of Lutvee in his very special way
And he puffed tea with his lumpy head and sleep all night and day.
With his turban and his Leicester faced the thieves of Germany
But beware great Prince Bass Fiddle, you’ll be hanging from a tree.

Fifty days and nights they waited for a sign from old Ratan
To pretend to wear the colours of the Emperor Charlie Chan.
So they strolled into the forest with a song and energy
To find bay leaves in the cauldron of the mad witch Betty Lee.

Came the answer from a leaf top that was found upon the ground
“Only time and Prince Bass Fiddle will repair your bellies round.
Search the highlands search the lowlands, cruise the Sea of Babalee,
But remember that your children need the food from filigree.”

Then one day in Abalone came a messenger to say
That onion-head Bass Fiddle broke in half, no more to play.
Will we lose our land of Lutvee to the bearded men of Cleaves?
Only miracles can save us and some tricks inside our sleeves.

From the sky there was an answer to the question of the plebes
“You will meet a tall dark stranger wearing black and blue cannives.
Who is Lucy, who is Nestor? We should only be there now.
Why, it’s Aphrodite Milton and his keeper Prince Kemal.

Goodnight, Kemal, goodnight.

Όπως γράφει το Έθνος:

*Η ιστορία του τραγουδιού*

Το τραγούδι με τίτλο «Κεμάλ» γράφτηκε από τον Μάνο Χατζιδάκι κατά την παραμονή του στην Αμερική στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 και είναι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα τραγούδια του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι για το ευρύ κοινό. Η πρώτη εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού περιλαμβάνεται στον δίσκο «Reflections», αποτέλεσμα της συνεργασίας του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι με το συγκρότημα New York Rock & Roll Ensemble. Στην πρώτη του αυτή μορφή το τραγούδι έχει αγγλικό στίχο.

Σύμφωνα με αφήγηση του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι η ιστορία του τραγουδιού έχει ως εξής: «Στη Νέα Υόρκη το χειμώνα του '68, συνάντησα ένα νέο παιδί είκοσι χρονών που το λέγανε Κεμάλ. Μου τον γνωρίσανε. Τί μεγάλο και φορτισμένο από μνήμες όνομα για ένα τόσο όμορφο και νεαρό αγόρι, σκέφθηκα. Είχε φύγει απ΄ τον τόπο του με πρόσχημα κάποιες πολιτικές του αντιθέσεις. Στην πραγματικότητα, φαντάζομαι, ήθελε να χαθεί μες στην Αμερική. Του το είπα. Χαμογέλασε.

-Δέχεστε να σας ξεναγήσω;
Αρνήθηκε ευγενικά. Προτιμούσε μόνος.
Κι έτσι σαν γύρισα στο σπίτι μου τον έκανα τραγούδι, μουσική.

Ο Γκάτσος εκ των υστέρων, γράφοντας τους στίχους στα ελληνικά, τον έκανε Άραβα πρίγκιπα να προστατεύει τους αδυνάτους. Κάτι σαν μια ταινία του Έρολ Φλυν του '35.
Η Πελοπόννησος (καταγωγή του Γκάτσου), από τη φύση της αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει την αμαρτωλή ιδιότητα των μουσουλμάνων Τούρκων, που μοιάζουν σαν ηλεκτρισμένα σύννεφα πάνω απ΄ τον Έβρο, ή σαν χαμένα και περήφανα σκυλιά.

Το μόνο που αφήσαμε ανέπαφο στα ελληνικά είναι εκείνο το «Καληνύχτα, Κεμάλ». Είτε πρίγκιπας Άραψ είτε μωαμεθανός νεαρός της Νέας Υόρκης, του οφείλουμε μια «καληνύχτα» τέλος πάντων, για να μπορέσουμε να κοιμηθούμε ήσυχα τη νύχτα. Χωρίς τύψεις, χωρίς άχρηστους πόθους κι επιθυμίες. Καταπώς πρέπει σ' Έλληνες, απέναντι σ΄ ένα νεαρό μωαμεθανό- όπως θα έλεγεν κι ο φίλος μας ο ποιητής ο Καβάφης».

Μετά την επιστροφή του στην Ελλάδα, ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις αποφασίζει το 1993 να εκδώσει τον δίσκο στα ελληνικά και συνεργάζεται με τον Νίκο Γκάτσο, ο οποίος γράφει τους στίχους. Την ερμηνεία του τραγουδιού αυτή τη φορά έχει η Αλίκη Καγιαλόγλου και ο ίδιος ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις κάνει τον αφηγητή στην αρχή του τραγουδιού.

Στη συνέχεια το τραγούδι ερμηνεύεται από αρκετούς τραγουδιστές όπως ο Βασίλης Λέκκας, η Μαρία Φαραντούρη, ο Μάριος Φραγκούλης, ο Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης και η Δήμητρα Γαλάνη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2013)

Τραγικό το περιστατικό που περιγράφει το άρθρο του Έθνους (το είχα ήδη διαβάσει αλλού), αλλά όπως διάβασα σε κάποιο σχόλιο, με ποστ στο facebook δεν γίνεται τίποτε. Τα λέμε μεταξύ μας, εκτονωνόμαστε και τέρμα.

Ας κάνει μια καταγγελία η δασκάλα, επώνυμα και νομότυπα, να αρχίσει να κουνιέται κάτι. Έχω κουραστεί από περιστατικά που τα διηγόμαστε και κλαίμε, γελάμε, αγανακτούμε, και μετά μια τρύπα στο νερό, και ξανά τα ίδια.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

> Το μόνο που αφήσαμε ανέπαφο στα ελληνικά είναι εκείνο το «Καληνύχτα, Κεμάλ».



Για την ακρίβεια, το «Goodnight, Kemal, goodnight» του πρωτοτύπου έγινε «Καληνύχτα, Κεμάλ, αυτός ο κόσμος δε θα αλλάξει ποτέ. Καληνύχτα...».

Στη δική τους εκτέλεση του 2005 οι Raining Pleasure άλλαξαν τον αποχαιρετισμό και λένε: «Goodnight, Kemal, this world will never change».

Παρέμπ, δεν περιμένω να μου λύσει κανείς τις απορίες που έχω για τους αγγλικούς στίχους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Ας προσθέσουμε και τους στίχους του Γκάτσου, να μη συζητάμε χωρίς να τους έχουμε μπροστά στα μάτια μας:

Κεμάλ (1993)

Ακούστε την ιστορία του Κεμάλ, ενός νεαρού πρίγκιπα, της ανατολής, απόγονου του Σεβάχ του θαλασσινού, 
που νόμισε ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει τον κόσμο, αλλά πικρές οι βουλές του Αλλάχ και σκοτεινές οι ψυχές των ανθρώπων.

Στης Ανατολής τα μέρη μια φορά και ένα καιρό
ήταν άδειο το κεμέρι, μουχλιασμένο το νερό
στη Μοσσούλη, τη Βασσόρα, στην παλιά τη χουρμαδιά
πικραμένα κλαίνε τώρα της ερήμου τα παιδιά.

Κι ένας νέος από σόι και γενιά βασιλική
αγροικάει το μοιρολόι και τραβάει κατά εκεί.
τον κοιτάν οι Βεδουίνοι με ματιά λυπητερή
κι όρκο στον Αλλάχ τους δίνει, πως θ’ αλλάξουν οι καιροί.

Σαν ακούσαν οι αρχόντοι του παιδιού την αφοβιά
ξεκινάν με λύκου δόντι και με λιονταριού προβιά
απ’ τον Τίγρη στον Ευφράτη, απ’ τη γη στον ουρανό
κυνηγάν τον αποστάτη να τον πιάσουν ζωντανό.

Πέφτουν πάνω του τα στίφη, σαν ακράτητα σκυλιά
και τον πάνε στο χαλίφη να του βάλει την θηλιά
μαύρο μέλι μαύρο γάλα ήπιε εκείνο το πρωί
πριν αφήσει στην κρεμάλα τη στερνή του την πνοή.

Με δύο γέρικες καμήλες μ’ ένα κόκκινο φαρί
στου παράδεισου τις πύλες ο προφήτης καρτερεί.
πάνε τώρα χέρι χέρι κι είναι γύρω συννεφιά
μα της Δαμασκού τ’ αστέρι τους κρατούσε συντροφιά.

Σ’ ένα μήνα σ’ ένα χρόνο βλέπουν μπρος τους τον Αλλάχ
που από τον ψηλό του θρόνο λέει στον άμυαλο Σεβάχ:
«νικημένο μου ξεφτέρι δεν αλλάζουν οι καιροί, 
με φωτιά και με μαχαίρι πάντα ο κόσμος προχωρεί»

Καληνύχτα Κεμάλ, αυτός ο κόσμος δε θα αλλάξει ποτέ 
Καληνύχτα...

Και την ορίτζιναλ εκτέλεση (με τη συμμετοχή της Αλίκης Καγιαλόγλου):


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Για να ξετυλίγεται το νήμα:

*Γονείς διακόπτουν φιλοτουρκική προπαγάνδα σε μάθημα Αγγλικών! (ΜΟΥΦΑΝΕΤ, Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης)*
*Και τρία αβγά Τουρκίας*
LINER NOTES FOR THE NEW YORK ROCK & ROLL ENSEMBLE'S _REFLECTIONS_ (Όχι, δεν λύνει τις απορίες μου.)


----------

